# Walker's Glen...pic update...



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

105' of racing goodness!

Last race, the lap record dropped to 6.37 on red with a thundercat II in superstock trim


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

oooOOOO! Lot's of long straightaways :thumbsup:
Look's goooood and Fast. Well done.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

A fast track it is--but the fastest car didn't win. Winning was about handling and staying out of the "grass". In the 27 years we've been running this series; the fastest qualifier has won the race around 47% of the time. That percentage hasn't varied more than 2 percentage points in 10 years.

Where is the closeup shot of the mosh pit?


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice. Now pack it up and send it to me. LOL Very nice!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool track. Love the STP decals.

I miss Petty Enterprises.

Rich


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

For Steve:

Entance to the pit going east from the middle straight...

First is the 18/15 45 deg right hander into a 6/9 90 deg left hand...

Breaking or coast judgement is critical to enter the pit...

The section actually dips to the right ever so slightly...making the 6/9 an off campher turn and you run slightly uphill into the pit...










The Mosh Pit:

Note that blue and red also squeeze through the pit ...add to this that really red and green also squeeze around the hairpin...and green and yellow squeeze....and now you understand the name...:










Next the pit exit and Shoe:

Here is another technical section...it looks deceptively easy...but you have to accellerate through this section to carry speed through the chute and onto the inside straight to have any hope of a fast lap...










It's very easy to loose it here trying to get out too fast...the run here is also a slight down hill drop to the inside straight...

The chute:










Down the inside straight to the west pit curve:

A 9/12 180 deg and the run uphill onto the bridge...a slight kink that opens into a 18/15 another 18/15...

Agian..a slightly technical spot....easy to get hot too early and loose it trying get get accross the bridge fast...










Down off the bridge to the carousel










The carousel...9/12's winding down hill and slightly off campher entrance....another trickey curve at the speed of light...easy to carry too much speed down the hill...










Below is a source for another driver headache...the exit off the high banks onto the center section of the track...

This is a banked ,down hill, decreasing radius ,off of one of the fastest runs of the track...

18/15...12/9...9/6...and a 6/9 exit onto the center sweeper set of 18/15's the leads down the middle straigh to the mosh pit..










The is a great spot to outbrake the other guys and get through the sweepers a little ahead....(remember the next set of curves is the mosh pit)

I have to proudly point out....during a race...you can actually race with the other lanes....the time spread accross the lanes is usually no more than half a second or so...and you can run just as good on the "gutter lanes" as the cherry ones once you learn the track...

I'll get some more shots up tommorrow...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

BTW...now that I have my camera set up and working again...I'll be posting pictorials of our other club tracks....they are all unique, challanging and each has it's own flavor...:thumbsup:

Steve's track "Rossburg raceway" is the monster of the group...124' with a 30' back straight into a set of highbanks...

Steve's track is also _very _fast...and has some really technical sections you have to tippy toe through to get a fast lap...

Rossburg is where we have the 8hr endurance race that runs a night phase...

I'll be getting pics of the event:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ahhhh.... Subterranean Splendor !!*

As a matter of fact, if there's a bathroom and fridge down there.... I really see no reason to ascend!!!... Nice layout Crimmy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It's a decidedly non-standard design that looks smooth, fun, and challenging. I like it because it's not a cookie-cutter replica of another layout. A little something in there for everybody's taste. Do all the racers like the hairpins? Just wondering, because some say certain cars have a problem negotiating them. One of my older layouts had 5.  nd


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Truly sweet! That should have any and everyone drooling.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> As a matter of fact, if there's a bathroom and fridge down there.... I really see no reason to ascend!!!... Nice layout Crimmy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It's a decidedly non-standard design that looks smooth, fun, and challenging. I like it because it's not a cookie-cutter replica of another layout. A little something in there for everybody's taste. Do all the racers like the hairpins? Just wondering, because some say certain cars have a problem negotiating them. One of my older layouts had 5.  nd


Mine is the third club track to contain the tomy hairpin...

Tom's seems the hardest to negotiate...straight in and out...

Brians seems to flow pretty good as he has a slight kink in and out...

The added twist with mine is the outer sqeeze in the entrance...

I think the biggest issue with the hairpin is your pickup shoes...they can hang up with the rail offset

On my track I run Turbo's, SRT's, SG+, TYCO pan chassis and TYCO 440-x2 and ofcourse storms ,G3's, thundercats, and life likes

This track isnt friendly to XT's or thunderjets due to the outer high banked ring...but it was purpose built for a club racing venue...so that really wasnt an issue...

My next tracks wont have high banks or hairpins...as I will be using my older tyco stock to build them...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for taking the time Crim!

A most enjoyable tour.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! That IS a very unique layout. I would imagine it takes awhile for a new racer to dial in on this track and that there is a real sense of conquest when you finially get a good lap. When you really have to work for something, it's pretty satisfying when you get it right. You have some nice scenery too - it must be light bender-friendly. Great job!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Like the idea of the squeeze track going into the hairpin. Should slow the outer lanes, evening things up more. Never tried a hairpin. Just getting back into the groove after decades off, looks interesting. I have read some cars do have problems. I'm lead to believe, it a love'em or hate'em sort of thing. Big fan of large sprawling unique layouts. Your's looks nice.


----------

